# Closing off a garage door opening.



## diybrad (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct area but i will give it a shot. i just bought my first house which is a fixer upper. It is a 1958 ranch with a full unfinished basement. I am about to start the finishing project and part of that would be this garage door.

I am trying to make it look like this area was always closed off. I originally wanted to block it up but i got the quote yesterday and i hit the floor. They want $2500 to block it do to the lack of footer under the slab at the opening. So i was thinking a sliding glass door. I know a standard sliding door is around 72 inches. The door opening from block to block is 111". Height from slab to concrete header is about 85". I would center the door but what kind of ideas do you guys have to finish the sides so it doesnt look trashy/transplanted.

i really dont want plastic siding. I was thinking maybe some kind of tile or gray stone around the sides. Anyone have any ideas or pictures? i have a picture of the door if needed.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Check with your local building Dept 1st
Some areas have restrictions on removing the garage door


----------



## diybrad (Sep 14, 2010)

there is no code against it here thankfully. a lot of houses here have been converted but none really look right. at least mine is at the back of the house but still needs to look right for resale later.

by the way i will be diving in Aruba in 10 days.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A picture of the area showing the house siding would help
Is the garage under the house ?


----------



## diybrad (Sep 14, 2010)

here is the picture. yes the garage is below in the basement at the back of the house. the house is all brick with some exposed block mostly on the back and some on the sides. the color is laffy taffy yellow but that will be changed to a light/medium gray.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So 111" = 9' 3"

I'd maybe install an 8' slider if it faces any direction but North (no sun)
Then just trim around the sides
Are you going to use the area outside as a patio ?


----------



## diybrad (Sep 14, 2010)

that side faces north but there is going to be a deck above it so that will cover that. are 8 ft sliders customer order? i didnt even think about that.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if they are custom order
Another option is a 6' door w/12" sidelights on each side
HD had some where the sidelights had screens & opened...very nice


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd raise the inside floor slightly to insulate it.

I wouldn't worry about the lack of footer if you are keeping the driveway intact as a patio. that will prevent frost heave because it will keep it dry underneith in most cases.

Its a great spot for a mammoth window or sliding glass or patio door because the header is already there.


----------

